# Long lasting 9 volts battery for multimeter



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Which is the cheapest long lasting 9 volts battery you can buy in Canada that is good for multimeter for testing voltage etc.. ?
I guess if they are cheap, then they are not long lasting, right ?

Duracell and Energizer 9 volts batteries are good but they seem to be over priced and pricey.

How about Lithium 9 volts are they any good and last longer ?
Do they over heat when used ?

Is cheaper when you buy in pack(s) of 2 or more in a pack, right ?


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

ROI of Lithium batteries poor.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Thing is, multimeters use very little power. And non-digital meters use power (from the battery) only when measuring resistance. Unless it is left on indefinitely, even a basic non-alkaline battery should give several months of service. 

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/9v-alkaline-battery-1-pack/6000196063058


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

NOTE : Both Analog and digital multimeters use the battery to supply a current through the resistance when measuring resistors .. Digital meters also have extra ways of using current to check for Diodes and stuff too. 

Analog meters ONLY use current from the Battery when doing resistance checks whilst Digital meters use the internal battery every time you turn them on regardless of what measurement you are doing. 

I wouldn't use a lithium battery .. just use any standard 9 volt battery .. if you don't use it too often don't leave it inside in case it leaks.


----------

